# Delta



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is our new Girls Delta, is 8 weeks and 3 days old. she is Echos half sister, and is an american cocker cross minnie poodle.

















and this is our New Kitten Joey, they are still sussing eachother out


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

you got another cockapoo?! lol she is adorable!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah we are a gluten for punishment lol thats us got 4 girls now. her mum is an American cocker where as my other are all English, so it will be interesting to see the differences between them


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

that's awesome!  i hope everything goes well!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol at the moment she is at the back of echo chewing her collar lol Echo is not impressed lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is from last night both Echo and Delta were on the bed together sound asleep, so i moved Delta over to Echo for a cuddle 










































Mum found Gypsy and Delta like this thismorning










































she found a chew of Echos lol

















































Chicken wing for dinner


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

ALL of the pics are so PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

she is really cute and about same age as my millie she is 8 weks 4 days


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow she is beautiful .
I love her markings .
Can't wait till we get our boycie !
We go see him again sat and 4 weeks to go 
4 cockapoos !! 
Must be a handful


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures!  Joey doesn't look to pleased with Delta.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! Another one! She's soooooo cute!


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful :love-eyes:

:congrats:


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great photos some made us laugh out loud, especially the one with the two larger ones watching her eat her wing.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL that one made me laugh too!


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Aww, she's just lovely !


----------

